# BEAR POOPS on hunter video



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I saw this yesterday on the web. I got good laugh out of it. Sorry video does cuss a little bit. Any of you hunters had something like this happen to you?

https://www.wideopenspaces.com/bear...=inline&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I like that bear!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ya, one of the hazards of being a houndsman. Bears are bad enough, but nothing lingers longer than lion chit!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Kevin D said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ya, one of the hazards of being a houndsman. Bears are bad enough, but nothing lingers longer than lion chit!


In all your years of chasing, have you had some close calls like that? 
This bear looks like it had the "runs"


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Hilarious. I needed a good laugh. :grin:


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I've been known to crap under tree stands and trail cams. Does that count?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

hunting777 said:


> In all your years of chasing, have you had some close calls like that?
> This bear looks like it had the "runs"


About every lion pees in the tree on you when you catch them, kinda like they're giving their opinion on the days activities. Pooping is not quite as common, bears more likely than lions, but ya, I've seen both unload. The quickest way to trigger that response is doing what this kid was doing, beating on the trunk trying to rally the dogs and get the bear moving. You noticed his older more experienced buddies stood back and let the kid take the punishment, that's the part I found most hilarious....:mrgreen:


----------



## westfieldb99 (Apr 15, 2020)

Hilarious!!!!


----------



## nukenbu (Apr 23, 2020)

Nice video, thx :grin:


----------

